# super vinci



## deakon (Mar 16, 2011)

I see the super vinci 3.5 has come out... Anyone shot it or heard anything about it? I'm looking for a new "everything" gun and I have a few buddies with the m2 and sbe. Don't want to have the same gun. Any comments would be great! Thanks.


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been shouldering them the last 2 weeks and it really fits my frame.I love my SBEII,but looking for a new gun and put the SBEII on the back burner.The super vinci has a new enlarged trigger frame and Benelli also claims to have fixed the "click" problem.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

what is the "click" problem???? I have been really interested in one but they don't have any in stock around here.


----------



## deakon (Mar 16, 2011)

I am also curious about the "click" problem now. Did the original vinci have issues or what? Also 26" or 28" barrel??? Is the shorter barrel better for closer shots and the longer for pass shooting or what? Does the 26 kick more? I am going to check em' out again tomorrow so I'm excited for that! Good luck! Thanks for the replies! :beer:


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

The click problem,if you ever owned a Benelli or know anyone that has owned one has almost always had this problem.If you set the gun down on the ground butt first too hard,or maybe catching the bolt handle on your jacket,the bolt would say 'unlatch' or unlock from its locked position only 1/16 or 1/32 of an inch but enough so the gun would go click and not boom.So than you would have to jack the shell out of the chamber and send a new one in and then it would fire.Kind of having to recock the action to get it to fire. Benelli claims to have redone the bolt design with the inline inertia system not only to rectify this problem directly,but to help the reliability of the gun itself.


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

No, the Vinci did not have this click problem only the other semi autos like the sbe11 m1 super 90 and super sports.Some guys that shoot out of layout blinds like the 26"barrels so they can get them up and out faster and also,if they decide to put on an extended choke tube on the 26" it wont be like hauling out a gun with a 30" barrel on it.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a SBE I and the only time that I ever had that problem is when the gun had not been cleaned for quite some time and was basically filthy. If the gun is remotely clean I had no problems with it. maybe I just had a better than average quality gun who knows.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

JUNK


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

southdakbearfan said:


> JUNK


Ya your probably right. All the hundreds of thousands of rounds they test fired through it, and all the thousands of happy customers who love their Vincis..they are clueless, the gun is actually junk..... :eyeroll:


----------



## hagen (Apr 2, 2011)

my vinci would eject a good shell,the little button would stick and the shells would come out the bottom.

there was a button to push that would allow you to take the shells out of the mag,and leave the one in chamber.

anybody have this problem??

i dont have that gun,i took it back and got the sbe2


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

haven't had any trouble with mine put 200-300 rounds through it so far.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Got a Berreta Xtrema 1 a few years ago, shoots great clean or dirty have never had one single problem, but then some of my buddies have sbe 2s that cost twice as much as mine and they seem to have frequent problems :rollin: could just be a matter of not taking care of the gun too i dont know but as far as the vinci goes i have no experience with


----------



## wingseek (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking at the Super Vinci also...........hard to beat the SBE and SBE II with the HeviShot
Choke tubes.......they sure do pack a punch and those tubes are the best.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a poly choke in my sbe 1 and I REALLY shoot it well!! I hit quite a bit better with that than I do with my super vinci I don't dislike the vinci just have a bit of a problem getting my head down where it needs to be. If I concentrate on that I hit good with that also but it isn't as easy as with the sbe


----------

